# Hahamakin ang lahat masunod ka lamang



## rempress

My friend asked me what is "hahamakin" in English as in "Hahamakin ang lahat masunod ka lamang". I cannot find one even a synonym in Pilipino or in my dialect. Could you please give it a try?


----------



## DotterKat

In the specific context of the sentence _Hahamakin ang lahat masunod ka lamang_, *hamak* best translates to *renounce*, *reject*, *repudiate* or even to *disdain* or *abhor*. As you know, the Tagalog text means that one will do anything to please somebody else, in fact to the point of renouncing, rejecting, repudiating, disdaining or abhorring everybody else. In coarser Tagalog, one might even say _Aalipustahin_ / _Hihiyain_ / _Babastusin_ ko ang lahat masunod ka lamang.
As I am sure you know, the negative of the same statement --- _hindi hamak / di hamak na_.... ( example: _Hindi hamak_ _na_ mas magaling ka sa kanya) means something else altogether.


----------



## 082486

DotterKat said:


> As you know, the Tagalog text means that one will do anything to please somebody else



I agree with this.


----------



## sangrecaliente.sanchaud

"Hamakin" is to devaluate.

I can´t give an elegant translation. Perhaps, there will always something that will be lost in the translation.

But i´ll give it a try...

Everything shan´t value anymore, just as long as i can please you...


----------

